# Sigeleli Zmax + Kflp Min Ohms



## mbera (13/4/14)

Hi guys got my kflp last week built a 1.6 ohm coil and she's been vapping super nyc
just wanted to know
1) what is the best build to use
2) what is the lowest ohms the zmax can handle 
3) will she vape better on a mec mod



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (13/4/14)

My KFLP runs awesome on a mech around 0.8-0.9Ohms

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (13/4/14)

Thanks guess mod will be my next upgrade any suggestions on what to get 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (14/4/14)

mbera said:


> Thanks guess mod will be my next upgrade any suggestions on what to get
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


A nemesis. It is the perfect match for the kayfun.


----------



## BhavZ (14/4/14)

I am a fan of the Neme and it does look good with the KF. 

If you want to get into dripping the 3D atty is built for the neme and the IGO-L looks gorgeous on the neme as well.


----------



## Silver (14/4/14)

Hi mbera

Check which type of firing mechanism you prefer. Nemi and most others i have seen are bottom firing. But then you have to lock it each time you want to put it down in a standing position. Does irritate me a bit. 

KTS is side firing. Feels better and more natural to me.

Personal thing though but give this some thought before you buy one or the other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross44 (18/4/14)

I am rocking my kayfun on a stingray and loving every minute of it. Looks pretty too, but I could just be my biast opinion. My first mech was a kts, thing hits hard but it broke on me often, no floating pin either. Having a bottom button helps to keep mod compact, the kts is for those who like to tinker imo, awesome mech but perhaps not for those looking to get into mechanicals for the first time...too easy to break

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (18/4/14)

Shows how out of the game i've become. Never seen the kflp.


----------



## CraftyZA (18/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Shows how out of the game i've become. Never seen the kflp.


DOH!!!
Kayfun lite plus

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

